# AFI Directing 2022



## Nidhi Kamath

Did anyone submit AFI application yet ? I just shot the film they wanted us to make. The topic was "Perspective Shift".


----------



## Chris W

I presume this is for directing?

Don't miss our interview with the AFI Admissions department if you haven't seen it yet:














 How to Get Into AFI: Exclusive Advice From the Admissions Office (Part 1)


					Ask anyone about where to go to film school, and you’re bound to hear the American Film Institute Conservatory. First established in 1967, AFI is world renowned for producing pioneers and trailblazers in the film industry. In 2020, the Hollywood Reporter ranked AFI as the top film school in...
				


Alexa P.
Apr 7, 2021








5.00 star(s)


			1 ratings
		


Reviews: 1
Category: Admissions Dept. Interviews






Here's our page for the program:














 American Film Institute (AFI) - Directing


	 					The Directing program focuses on narrative, visual language and performance.
					


FilmSchool.org
Dec 16, 2018
Category: California






And our most up to date application acceptance rates and accepted applicant demographics:


American Film Institute (AFI) - Directing Acceptance Rate






21%

Admitted
29   out of   139   Admitted



12%

Waitlisted
17   out of   139   Waitlisted



67%

*Not Admitted*
93   out of   139   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...



Online applications and portfolio requirements must be received by 8:59 p.m. PT (11:59 p.m. ET) on *December 1, 2021*​*--->> 8:59 p.m. PT (11:59 p.m. ET) on December 1, 2021 <<---*​
Good luck everyone!


----------



## Chris W

Chris W said:


> Online applications and portfolio requirements must be received by 8:59 p.m. PT (11:59 p.m. ET) on *December 1, 2021*​*--->> 8:59 p.m. PT (11:59 p.m. ET) on December 1, 2021 <<---*​


Please please please DO NOT WAIT UNTIL LAST MINUTE!


----------



## Nidhi Kamath

Hi Chris yes this was for direction


----------



## Chris W

Nidhi Kamath said:


> Hi Chris yes this was for direction


Nice. I'll update title.



Nidhi Kamath said:


> Did anyone submit AFI application yet ? I just shot the film they wanted us to make. The topic was "Perspective Shift".


How'd shooting the film go?


----------



## scaldwellkerson

Nidhi Kamath said:


> Did anyone submit AFI application yet ? I just shot the film they wanted us to make. The topic was "Perspective Shift".


How did you approach the topic, if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## Chris W

How's everyone's application coming?


----------



## itspizza

Just submitted! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## stackerlee

Does anyone know how much AFI looks at your past applications if you've applied before? For any of the MFA programs?


----------



## Chris W

stackerlee said:


> Does anyone know how much AFI looks at your past applications if you've applied before? For any of the MFA programs?


I seem to remember this article alluding to people reapplying:














 How to Get Into AFI: Exclusive Advice From the Admissions Office (Part 1)


					Ask anyone about where to go to film school, and you’re bound to hear the American Film Institute Conservatory. First established in 1967, AFI is world renowned for producing pioneers and trailblazers in the film industry. In 2020, the Hollywood Reporter ranked AFI as the top film school in...
				


Alexa P.
Apr 7, 2021








5.00 star(s)


			1 ratings
		


Reviews: 1
Category: Admissions Dept. Interviews






But I don't think they look at your past application. But they might remember and know if it's the same this time.


----------



## stackerlee

Chris W said:


> I seem to remember this article alluding to people reapplying:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How to Get Into AFI: Exclusive Advice From the Admissions Office (Part 1)
> 
> 
> Ask anyone about where to go to film school, and you’re bound to hear the American Film Institute Conservatory. First established in 1967, AFI is world renowned for producing pioneers and trailblazers in the film industry. In 2020, the Hollywood Reporter ranked AFI as the top film school in...
> 
> 
> 
> Alexa P.
> Apr 7, 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.00 star(s)
> 
> 
> 1 ratings
> 
> 
> 
> Reviews: 1
> Category: Admissions Dept. Interviews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I don't think they look at your past application. But they might remember and know if it's the same this time.


Thank you Chris!


----------



## Nidhi Kamath

Hi for the submission of a video in portfolio does that need to be narrative or documentary would also do ?


----------



## Bergmanbaby

does anybody see where to upload our films on the gradcast website?


----------



## Cesarsaurio

Is anyone else having trouble with GradCas? I can't seem to be able to upload my transcript and the page takes ages to load.


----------



## alek

Cesarsaurio said:


> Is anyone else having trouble with GradCas? I can't seem to be able to upload my transcript and the page takes ages to load.


I'm applying for Screenwriting and was also having trouble uploading my transcript! Please let me know if you ended up figuring out a work-around.


----------



## alek

Cesarsaurio said:


> Is anyone else having trouble with GradCas? I can't seem to be able to upload my transcript and the page takes ages to load.


Ended up figuring it out -- I opened my transcript PDF and then clicked Print and then "Save as PDF" and that seemed to work.


----------



## Chris W

So now that the deadline has come and gone. How'd the application go for everyone? Hopefully you were able to turn it in on time?

If you haven't yet please remember to add your application to our application database:






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org
				




Good luck everyone!


----------



## mekasian

anyone getting views?


----------



## Bergmanbaby

yeah I was just gonna say, got a couple more today


----------



## mekasian

Bergmanbaby said:


> yeah I was just gonna say, got a couple more today


are they watching all the way through?


----------



## Bergmanbaby

they watched my change in perspective all the way through and my film sample halfway through. how about you?


----------



## mekasian

Bergmanbaby said:


> they watched my change in perspective all the way through and my film sample halfway through. how about you?


me too! wow i told myself at the beginning of this process i wasnt gonna go crazy / be obsessive but uhhhhh yikes


----------



## erikwolfman

Looks like there's some movement on the producing thread. Here's hoping we hear something this week!


----------



## ScriptToScreenDream

Nidhi Kamath said:


> Hi for the submission of a video in portfolio does that need to be narrative or documentary would also do ?


Hi, I know I'm way late answering this. The admission person I talked to said it has to be narrative, unless you're applying for cinematography and want to submit it as part of your portfolio


----------



## ScriptToScreenDream

I know that both films have been watched at least 95% or higher for two days' viewings. However, I also submitted the video links to other schools, so I have no idea who is watching it


----------



## Viswesh

Nidhi Kamath said:


> Did anyone submit AFI application yet ? I just shot the film they wanted us to make. The topic was "Perspective Shift".


Hey Nidhi. Vishi DP from India. I've also applied to AFI cinematography. Just thought of connecting with you before if you wish. Hope we make it. Fingers crossed Good luck.


----------



## Bergmanbaby

just got an interview and crying


----------



## erikwolfman

Bergmanbaby said:


> just got an interview and crying


Just got one and I cried as well! Best of luck!


----------



## user1234

I also just received my Interview notification and crying as well while at work.


----------



## Chris W

Congrats everyone!!! 

Remember to add your applications to our database to help others! 






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## its_me_mari

Hey guys, hoping from the Screenwritting thread to say congrats for the interviews!!!!


----------



## erikwolfman

its_me_mari said:


> Hey guys, hoping from the Screenwritting thread to say congrats for the interviews!!!!


Best of luck with your interview, Mari!


----------



## catapultbaby

do we know if they are staggering notifications 🥺


----------



## Chris W

catapultbaby said:


> do we know if they are staggering notifications 🥺


Check out the notification dates on previous years AFI applications to see.

More acceptance data here.


----------



## krbee

Also got my interview request today!


----------



## erikwolfman

catapultbaby said:


> do we know if they are staggering notifications 🥺


I think they do! If you look at the producing thread I think some people heard on different days


----------



## Amberwx

Congrats on the interview requests everyone!
I haven't got one yet so I am really anxious now. They sent me an email on 12th saying that my video link was not working and I sent a new one back right away. Does anyone know if this will affect anything?


----------



## loon

Also just received an interview today. Was pretty surprised honestly! Teared up during a Zoom meeting


----------



## sidsingh

Congratulations to everyone and best of luck! Kudos to all 
I just had a query regarding when did you guys turn your applications in. I mean how much time before the deadline? If you don't mind sharing that is. Once again best of luck for interviews, fingers crossed here as well


----------



## user1234

Best of luck to everyone! Sending you all good vibes! 🌀


----------



## cmin123

I got an invite to the interview too! And I'm crying with you all! Good luck to everyone! I cant even function today because I'm already extremly nervous omgggg


----------



## Bergmanbaby

Who is everyone interviewing with? Also would love if people could share feedback on their interviews if they go first


----------



## lalalind

Is anyone else really nervous because they haven't gotten an interview notification? 🥺 

I'm definitely getting a bit self conscious about my decision to apply but I did the best I could 🐱


----------



## catapultbaby

The amount of times I have checked my video views and refreshed my email and this damn page 😂 dont worry, I'm with you there


----------



## lalalind

catapultbaby said:


> The amount of times I have checked my video views and refreshed my email and this damn page 😂 dont worry, I'm with you there


SAME the amount I check this can't be healthy 😂😅😭


----------



## Chris W

lalalind said:


> SAME the amount I check this can't be healthy 😂😅😭


See this thread:





__





						How is everyone coping with result anxiety ?
					

Hello all,   Hope you all are doing well.   Just curious to know how is everyone coping with "waiting for the result" anxiety ?   Sharing my strategy   1. Lifestyle - Good sleep, limited social media,  exercise and good food. 2. Writing to all the film schools I have applied to ask them the...



					www.filmschool.org
				




BTW I'm thinking of making a new forum and dropping the FREAKING OUT prefix in the lounge and just make a forum called "The Waiting Game" or something like that for people to post threads to help them get through this time. 

Would people be down for something like that?


----------



## mandrewvi

lalalind said:


> Is anyone else really nervous because they haven't gotten an interview notification? 🥺
> 
> I'm definitely getting a bit self conscious about my decision to apply but I did the best I could 🐱



I'm super nervous as well! Just remember that even _if _they say no, that doesn't mean you are any less talented. The fact that you applied is already a huge accomplishment.

I hope we are considered, best of luck!


----------



## Chris W

Chris W said:


> BTW I'm thinking of making a new forum and dropping the FREAKING OUT prefix in the lounge and just make a forum called "The Waiting Game" or something like that for people to post threads to help them get through this time.


This has been done. 

See the new forum here:






						The Waiting Game
					

You've submitted your application to film school... How are you handling it? Use this forum to help with the wait.



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## user1234

lalalind said:


> Is anyone else really nervous because they haven't gotten an interview notification? 🥺
> 
> I'm definitely getting a bit self conscious about my decision to apply but I did the best I could 🐱


Definitely don’t be nervous! They are still sending them out all throughout February as well from threads in past years!


----------



## Abel Guan

Congrats on those who got the interview!! It's definitely a huge accomplishment and I bet many of you're feeling anxious about the upcoming interviews like what's going to be asked or how long it will last. Last year, I applied for AFI directing program and DoP program and got interviews for both programs. Hope my experience can help you a little! 

For the directing program, I was interviewed by Anna Proulx: a passionate filmmaker and a wonderful human being. One of the graduated fellows was also in the interview and she was there to take my general questions about the programs. The interview lasted about 45 minutes. We talked about my film and how she loved it. The conversation went quite casual but after the discussion of my application films, she threw some quite challenging questions, specifically about collaboration with other crew members like screenwriter, DoP or PD. And among all the questions, I found this one particularly tough to answer: "how do you normally spend your budget? " And the interview pretty much ends there except I asked them a few questions about the campus and program. Overall, I'd say it's definitely not an easy conversation and don't be deceived by the "casual mood", you have to be knowledgeable and confident in order to be casual and engaged in this conversation. So try to do a mock interview with families or friends, which will tremendously help you cope with anxiety. Forgot to mentioned that right before we hung up, Anna said you will be happy to work with the SAG (professional actor union) when you come down here, which gave me a lot of hope. 

The waiting was killing me. After countless sleepless nights, the final judgment day is here! The decision was released on Mar, 15th, around 11 am. I remembered I was listing to Scarborough Fair when I clicked on the email. The directing waitlisted me and DoP rejected me. 

I was devasted because let me tell you there's nothing worse than being waitlisted by your dream school. Every day I opened my Gmail hoping to see that letter starts with the word Congraution. Meanwhile, I started to volunteer in the AFI project to have a better understanding of the program itself. I have to say it was a blast. Once you can overcome the fatigued state of going to set almost every weekend, AFI is a theme park for passionate filmmakers. Of course, still, some admitted fellows don't really enjoy the program much. But most of them do as long as you're passionate about what you are doing. Every set you would meet cool people. You become friends with them. You shoot movies with them. I mean, what more you can ask? But nothing is perfect and AFI does have one disadvantage compared to other schools, that's this program will keep you as busy as you can. I heard a joke about the DoP program is that on the first day of the class, the teacher told them, if you're in a relationship or worse, in a marriage, go tell your partner that you'll disappear for two years. And it was not joking: one of the fellows nearly lost his wife because of the loss of commitment in his marriage. But if your partners are ok with this, AFI is the best place you can be.

Finally, a week before school started, I got that email. The class was full and those who waitlisted will no longer be considered. Turns out, last year was unprecedentedly competitive in terms of the number and quality of the applicants. Moreover, some of the seats were already taken by the previous year's applicant who got affected by Covid. Anyway, I still benefited tremendously from being a volunteer on set.

For those of you who got the interview, you have already stepped one foot into AFI because as far as I know, they usually don't take a lot of interviewees. Plus all the seats are open and not taken by those who defer their decisions in the last year. I'd say most of you will get admitted, small chance you will get waitlisted (don't give up!!!) and a very small chance you will be rejected. 

Hope my experience can help you. Wish you all a very successful future!!! YOU ARE ALMOST THERE!


----------



## mekasian

are people who haven't gotten an interview getting views or nah?


----------



## mandrewvi

mekasian said:


> are people who haven't gotten an interview getting views or nah?


Nope  I’ve been checking like crazy—both my videos were viewed once on January 7th and no views since then.


----------



## 123321

mandrewvi said:


> Nope  I’ve been checking like crazy—both my videos were viewed once on January 7th and no views since then.


I think they view videos through a third party platform so it's possible there is no views even if they have already watched. Go check this article How to Get Into AFI: Exclusive Advice From the Admissions Office (Part 1)


----------



## 123321

I've just checked the database of past years and found AFI sent out most of the interview requests in one round from Jan 11-18. It's not likely they going to send out the second round. I guess for those who didn't get the interview (including me) we are pretty much rejected. It's fine for me tho, still got some other schools to wait on.


----------



## lalalind

123321 said:


> I've just checked the database of past years and found AFI sent out most of the interview requests in one round from Jan 11-18. It's not likely they going to send out the second round. I guess for those who didn't get the interview (including me) we are pretty much rejected. It's fine for me tho, still got some other schools to wait on.


What makes you say it’s not likely they’ll do the second round?


----------



## 123321

It’s based on the stats collected by this website. From 2017-2021, most interviewees ( directing) got notified within a period of three days. No more interview requests sent after that. But of course I can be wrong. Not all applicants register their stats on this site. Don’t lose hope. I just want to say don’t go too hard on yourselves if you don’t get in. I’ve heard  that some of the students in AFI already had finished their own feature works before getting in. (That’s ironic to me cuz most filmschool teachers don’t even have a feature)


----------



## Cocoliso97

123321 said:


> It’s based on the stats collected by this website. From 2017-2021, most interviewees ( directing) got notified within a period of three days. No more interview requests sent after that. But of course I can be wrong. Not all applicants register their stats on this site. Don’t lose hope. I just want to say don’t go too hard on yourselves if you don’t get in. I’ve heard  that some of the students in AFI already had finished their own feature works before getting in. (That’s ironic to me cuz most filmschool teachers don’t even have a feature)


Not really I have seen a lot of directing applicants who got notified from the 25th of January to the 8th of February, so there is still chance. 
I say we should be patient for at least 2 more weeks, if after 2 weeks they don’t notify, then you can start making conclusions…. But again, never lose hope, some applicants are accepted without interviews.


----------



## LIN CINDY

Cocoliso97 said:


> Not really I have seen a lot of directing applicants who got notified from the 25th of January to the 8th of February, so there is still chance.
> I say we should be patient for at least 2 more weeks, if after 2 weeks they don’t notify, then you can start making conclusions…. But again, never lose hope, some applicants are accepted without interviews.


I thought the interview session includes the entire February.


----------



## Cocoliso97

LIN CINDY said:


> I thought the interview session includes the entire February.


I guess interviews are held all February, but notifications are probably sent before the interviews. Anyway, what I am trying to say is, they are still sending out notifications, and I am sure many others will receive a notification in about one or two weeks... and yes maybe even in three weeks, who knows... It's just a matter of patience... Nothing is decided yet.


----------



## mandrewvi

Cocoliso97 said:


> Not really I have seen a lot of directing applicants who got notified from the 25th of January to the 8th of February, so there is still chance.
> I say we should be patient for at least 2 more weeks, if after 2 weeks they don’t notify, then you can start making conclusions…. But again, never lose hope, some applicants are accepted without interviews.


Thanks for saying this! You just gave me a bit of hope.


----------



## VBM

Good luck everybody!! And congratulations and also all the best to those who got an interview! Has anybody had theirs yet? How did it go, what did they ask? ) xxx


----------



## colbarrios

I had my interview this morning and everyone was really kind. I was pretty nervous, but I think I handled it well, I guess time will tell!

Some of the questions they asked me ranged from. 

What type of films do you want to make? Who are some filmmakers that inspire you? Tell us an experience about collaboration? What's an experience where on a project something caused you to reevaluate your work?

The last question was the trickiest and I wish my response was a bit better. But we'll see what happens. Hopefully I get in (hopefully with some scholarship money too). 

Hope it's helpful for anyone else with an interview still!


----------



## Bergmanbaby

colbarrios said:


> I had my interview this morning and everyone was really kind. I was pretty nervous, but I think I handled it well, I guess time will tell!
> 
> Some of the questions they asked me ranged from.
> 
> What type of films do you want to make? Who are some filmmakers that inspire you? Tell us an experience about collaboration? What's an experience where on a project something caused you to reevaluate your work?
> 
> The last question was the trickiest and I wish my response was a bit better. But we'll see what happens. Hopefully I get in (hopefully with some scholarship money too).
> 
> Hope it's helpful for anyone else with an interview still!


Who did you interview with


----------



## colbarrios

Bergmanbaby said:


> Who did you interview with


Amedeo D’Adamo and a former student named Isabella, I believe. I was supposed to interview with two of the directing faculty, but I guess it changed.


----------



## doritodog

Chiming in, I received my interview request on Monday Jan 18, for Feb 10. Anyone interested in doing a private share of directing samples?


----------



## Bergmanbaby

yes, message me


----------



## Bergmanbaby

colbarrios said:


> Amedeo D’Adamo and a former student named Isabella, I believe. I was supposed to interview with two of the directing faculty, but I guess it changed.


they didn't notify you of the change? who were your interviewers supposed to be?


----------



## mandrewvi

doritodog said:


> Chiming in, I received my interview request on Monday Jan 18, for Feb 10. Anyone interested in doing a private share of directing samples?


I'm down to share! I didn't get an interview, but it would be great to see someone else's work.


----------



## colbarrios

Bergmanbaby said:


> they didn't notify you of the change? who were your interviewers supposed to be?


They didn't, yeah. It was supposed to be Amedeo and Harrison James. At least that's what the email said.


----------



## user1234

Good luck to those interviewing today!🍀


----------



## krbee

doritodog said:


> Chiming in, I received my interview request on Monday Jan 18, for Feb 10. Anyone interested in doing a private share of directing samples?


For sure!


----------



## user1234

Has anyone filled out the scholarship portion? Is it weird to ask for a full scholarship? 😂 is that too forward?


----------



## doritodog

user1234 said:


> Has anyone filled out the scholarship portion? Is it weird to ask for a full scholarship? 😂 is that too forward?


I did. Lol. Can't hurt to ask. Just make sure you justify it.


----------



## loon

user1234 said:


> Has anyone filled out the scholarship portion? Is it weird to ask for a full scholarship? 😂 is that too forward?


Hey! I'm in the process of filling it out now. I don't think it's weird to ask for full funding, that's what I'm doing. Also, for question 7, is anyone else writing a full on short essay? Or just answering it in a few sentences?


----------



## doritodog

lillyloon said:


> Hey! I'm in the process of filling it out now. I don't think it's weird to ask for full funding, that's what I'm doing. Also, for question 7, is anyone else writing a full on short essay? Or just answering it in a few sentences?


I wrote like 8-10 sentences. That's like 2 paragraphs I suppose?


----------



## loon

doritodog said:


> I wrote like 8-10 sentences. That's like 2 paragraphs I suppose?


Good to know, thank you. I've started writing a full on 4 paragraph scholarship essay in story form, but I'm not sure if they're just looking for something more straight-forward...


doritodog said:


> I wrote like 8-10 sentences. That's like 2 paragraphs I suppose?


----------



## loon

Hello people! Can anyone share their experience with the scholarship form? Question 7 says to "briefly explain how an AFI scholarship would benefit you". I'm trying to navigate if this is an essay or not...from past experience, I've usually had to write compelling essays/ stories for scholarships. Do you think they're looking for something just super brief and straight forward? Thanks, and good luck to all


----------



## doritodog

lillyloon said:


> Good to know, thank you. I've started writing a full on 4 paragraph scholarship essay in story form, but I'm not sure if they're just looking for something more straight-forward...


Ah, now I'm wondering if I should've written more. I tried to do what I did with my app and tell a story  But my reason for wanting/needing the scholarship is very straightforward and kind of difficult for me to talk about, so I didn't want to indulge or sugarcoat it. I think if you write something compelling, it doesn't matter how long/short it is, as long as it's not a throwaway two-sentences or something. Personal opinion


----------



## chloedreams

colbarrios said:


> Amedeo D’Adamo and a former student named Isabella, I believe. I was supposed to interview with two of the directing faculty, but I guess it changed.


Is it Isabella Issa? She is one of my interviewers too.

And I've heard that the interviewers would probably be poker face. Is that true? I'm a little bit nervous.


----------



## Bergmanbaby

chloedreams said:


> Is it Isabella Issa? She is one of my interviewers too.
> 
> And I've heard that the interviewers would probably be poker face. Is that true? I'm a little bit nervous.


I don't think you should worry about their faces to be honest. If you read about other interviews people who have gotten in said they didn't think their interview went that well and some people who felt like they had a great interview ended up not getting in. So I'd say just  show them who you are and do the best you can and try not to stress about it too hard. Just take some notes a few days before reminding yourself why you chose film and what you want to create


----------



## user1234

chloedreams said:


> Is it Isabella Issa? She is one of my interviewers too.
> 
> And I've heard that the interviewers would probably be poker face. Is that true? I'm a little bit nervous.


From my experience, they weren’t at all poker face! I initially thought this too! But they were super sweet and complimentary.


----------



## user1234

Bergmanbaby said:


> I don't think you should worry about their faces to be honest. If you read about other interviews people who have gotten in said they didn't think their interview went that well and some people who felt like they had a great interview ended up not getting in. So I'd say just  show them who you are and do the best you can and try not to stress about it too hard. Just take some notes a few days before reminding yourself why you chose film and what you want to create


Completely agree! I think it’s also about the fact that they are trying to create a class of fellows. So it comes down to some things that are completely out of our control and has very little about our abilities and more to do with admissions making sure they have an array of different voices. 🤷‍♀️


----------



## colbarrios

Yeah they were really kind. No need to worry imo


----------



## colbarrios

chloedreams said:


> Is it Isabella Issa? She is one of my interviewers too.
> 
> And I've heard that the interviewers would probably be poker face. Is that true? I'm a little bit nervous.


I think it was, yeah.


----------



## colbarrios

also I just wish I didn’t have to wait so long for a response lol, but it is what it is I guess.


----------



## loon

doritodog said:


> Ah, now I'm wondering if I should've written more. I tried to do what I did with my app and tell a story  But my reason for wanting/needing the scholarship is very straightforward and kind of difficult for me to talk about, so I didn't want to indulge or sugarcoat it. I think if you write something compelling, it doesn't matter how long/short it is, as long as it's not a throwaway two-sentences or something. Personal opinion


This all makes sense! Yes, I tried to do what I did with my app and tell a story too. But I agree, if it's compelling then length doesn't matter. I get the sense they are looking for more straight forward responses about our financial situation and how a scholarship will help. Thank you!!


----------



## chloedreams

Bergmanbaby said:


> I don't think you should worry about their faces to be honest. If you read about other interviews people who have gotten in said they didn't think their interview went that well and some people who felt like they had a great interview ended up not getting in. So I'd say just  show them who you are and do the best you can and try not to stress about it too hard. Just take some notes a few days before reminding yourself why you chose film and what you want to create


You're right. Thanks


----------



## simon_g

hey all, i had my interview today for cinematography with Stephen and Denise Brassard. It went well, but it was incredibly short, 20 minutes. they were very casual and conversational, i had a clumsy answer to one of Denise's questions, but i think we all laughed it off, otherwise very pleasant


----------



## Chris W

Glad your interview went well! Don't forget to add your application too the database when you can!


----------



## user1234

simon_g said:


> hey all, i had my interview today for cinematography with Stephen and Denise Brassard. It went well, but it was incredibly short, 20 minutes. they were very casual and conversational, i had a clumsy answer to one of Denise's questions, but i think we all laughed it off, otherwise very pleasant


Congrats! Now for the month long wait 😅


----------



## MissSophie

Hello everyone!

Congratulations to everyone that has received the interview email. Does anyone have any idea when they stop sending interview emails in general?
Thank you


----------



## MissSophie

Cocoliso97 said:


> Not really I have seen a lot of directing applicants who got notified from the 25th of January to the 8th of February, so there is still chance.
> I say we should be patient for at least 2 more weeks, if after 2 weeks they don’t notify, then you can start making conclusions…. But again, never lose hope, *some applicants are accepted without interviews.*


Hello, you mean the AfI accepts students even without an interview? Do you mind explaining this last sentence? Thank you


----------



## krbee

Had my interview yesterday! It was really casual, honestly more of a conversation with a few questions throughout. I was asked what I could bring to projects that maybe don't align with what I usually like to explore, as a couple of the cycle films directors don't get to write, what I'd want my first and then second features to be, and about me outside of film. Then just a lot of talk about the kinds of films I want to make, what I like to explore, and it was with Andrew Wagner and Damiana, an alumni.


----------



## Bergmanbaby

krbee said:


> Had my interview yesterday! It was really casual, honestly more of a conversation with a few questions throughout. I was asked what I could bring to projects that maybe don't align with what I usually like to explore, as a couple of the cycle films directors don't get to write, what I'd want my first and then second features to be, and about me outside of film. Then just a lot of talk about the kinds of films I want to make, what I like to explore, and it was with Andrew Wagner and Damiana, an alumni.


How long did it run?


----------



## krbee

Bergmanbaby said:


> How long did it run?


It was a little over 40 minutes!


----------



## erikwolfman

krbee said:


> Had my interview yesterday! It was really casual, honestly more of a conversation with a few questions throughout. I was asked what I could bring to projects that maybe don't align with what I usually like to explore, as a couple of the cycle films directors don't get to write, what I'd want my first and then second features to be, and about me outside of film. Then just a lot of talk about the kinds of films I want to make, what I like to explore, and it was with Andrew Wagner and Damiana, an alumni.


Sounds like it went well! Mine is tomorrow and I feel like I'm going to throw up all day today, but am looking forward to it!


----------



## loon

krbee said:


> Had my interview yesterday! It was really casual, honestly more of a conversation with a few questions throughout. I was asked what I could bring to projects that maybe don't align with what I usually like to explore, as a couple of the cycle films directors don't get to write, what I'd want my first and then second features to be, and about me outside of film. Then just a lot of talk about the kinds of films I want to make, what I like to explore, and it was with Andrew Wagner and Damiana, an alumni.


I had them too! They were super friendly and made me feel very comfortable. I agree it was more of a conversation, and they asked great questions. I got the sense they were rooting for me the whole time and really liked my application...though I feel like they were disappointed with the interview. Not sure, possibly just in my head about it. I wish I asked more questions at the end but I sort of froze. Best of luck!!


----------



## Nidhi Kamath

Hi all, I had written to AFI few days ago and they said the interviews will go till 1st week of March. So let’s be hopeful  that we will get an interview call too. 

I am just curious do they interview all candidates or just who make it to the 2nd round ? 

And if so everyone’s results come on the same day ? Or those who don’t get interviewed are informed before ?


----------



## mandrewvi

Nidhi Kamath said:


> Hi all, I had written to AFI few days ago and they said the interviews will go till 1st week of March. So let’s be hopeful  that we will get an interview call too.
> 
> I am just curious do they interview all candidates or just who make it to the 2nd round ?
> 
> And if so everyone’s results come on the same day ? Or those who don’t get interviewed are informed before ?


I think they meant _scheduled_ interviews will go till the 1st week of March, but I could be wrong. The admission decisions come out on March 14th so I don't think they would be interviewing people within a two week window.


----------



## MissSophie

MissSophie said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Congratulations to everyone that has received the interview email. Does anyone have any idea when they stop sending interview emails in general?
> Thank you


EDIT: I already got an answer to this so nvm.  Cheers!


----------



## lalalind

MissSophie said:


> EDIT: I already got an answer to this so nvm.  Cheers!


Hey! What was the answer?


----------



## MissSophie

lalalind said:


> Hey! What was the answer?


Hi! It's till the end of February.


----------



## loon

MissSophie said:


> Hi! It's till the end of February.


That is when they stop sending interview requests?


----------



## erikwolfman

Had my interview yesterday with Adam Salky and Laura James! They were both a little reserved so it was hard for me to get a read on them, but the more I talk about it with other people the better I feel. It was a really conversational interview, so it's hard for me to think of specific questions asked, but I'll list what I remember below.
1. What is the job of a director?
2. (context: I've written/directed a microbudget feature) Why apply to AFI to go back to school to make shorts to learn how to make a feature?
3. Are you a writer/director? Director? Open to directing something you haven't written?
4. Very specific questions about my Shift in Perspective and my other submission - focusing on performances of actors, POV in story, why I shot it the way I did.

Then I asked questions about how cycle films are put together, how those collaborations work, etc. 

Feel free to ask me any questions and good luck!


----------



## doritodog

Based on what you guys know of the program, is it physically possible to work remotely part-time/freelance?


----------



## colbarrios

doritodog said:


> Based on what you guys know of the program, is it physically possible to work remotely part-time/freelance?


It isn’t no, I know that they don’t allow it. At least in the first year.


----------



## loon

doritodog said:


> Based on what you guys know of the program, is it physically possible to work remotely part-time/freelance?


From what I hear it’s very intensive. I don’t think people are able to hold a job while in the program, and I’ve also heard it’s not allowed the 1st year.


----------



## ScriptToScreenDream

doritodog said:


> Based on what you guys know of the program, is it physically possible to work remotely part-time/freelance?


you'll be too busy to work a side job. all of the afi alum i've spoken to have said so. that and you'll be so busy prepping for your shoot and working on others' shoots


----------



## mandrewvi

loon said:


> From what I hear it’s very intensive. I don’t think people are able to hold a job while in the program, and I’ve also heard it’s not allowed the 1st year.


I can confirm; my brother is attending AFI and has mentioned that no one works a side job.


----------



## loon

Anyone else agonizing about the wait time? After I applied I sort of stopped caring and was like "actually, I don't want to go anymore" and after I got the interview notification I was like "Omg this is my dream all I want is to get it wow wow" 😆 The cost makes me very anxious though.  Does anyone know how many people who are interviewed actually get in? I saw on past threads that a lot were denied or waitlisted.


----------



## Chris W

loon said:


> Does anyone know how many people who are interviewed actually get in?


These stats are on page linked below:


American Film Institute (AFI) - Directing Acceptance Rate






21%

Admitted
29   out of   139   Admitted



12%

Waitlisted
17   out of   139   Waitlisted



67%

*Not Admitted*
93   out of   139   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...


----------



## user1234

loon said:


> Anyone else agonizing about the wait time? After I applied I sort of stopped caring and was like "actually, I don't want to go anymore" and after I got the interview notification I was like "Omg this is my dream all I want is to get it wow wow" 😆 The cost makes me very anxious though.  Does anyone know how many people who are interviewed actually get in? I saw on past threads that a lot were denied or waitlisted.


I feel you! I kinda did the math. I figured they interview maybe 43-45 candidates for directing and admit 26. I know past years its been 28. So it's a 50/50? maybe 60/40?


----------



## user1234

I'm a little scared about the no working part but, I get the total focus on the craft thing.


----------



## loon

Chris W said:


> These stats are on page linked below:
> 
> 
> American Film Institute (AFI) - Directing Acceptance Rate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 21%
> 
> Admitted
> 29   out of   139   Admitted
> 
> 
> 
> 12%
> 
> Waitlisted
> 17   out of   139   Waitlisted
> 
> 
> 
> 67%
> 
> *Not Admitted*
> 93   out of   139   Not Admitted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...


Thank you for sharing this! The end was helpful


----------



## loon

user1234 said:


> I feel you! I kinda did the math. I figured they interview maybe 43-45 candidates for directing and admit 26. I know past years its been 28. So it's a 50/50? maybe 60/40?


haha thank you, that helps. I'm just going to plan on a no and hope for a surprise  Best of luck to everyone


----------



## Chris W

loon said:


> Thank you for sharing this! The end was helpful


Yes the full data on those pages (that Supporting Members can see) is REALLY awesome.


----------



## doritodog

user1234 said:


> I feel you! I kinda did the math. I figured they interview maybe 43-45 candidates for directing and admit 26. I know past years its been 28. So it's a 50/50? maybe 60/40?





Chris W said:


> These stats are on page linked below:
> 
> 
> American Film Institute (AFI) - Directing Acceptance Rate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 21%
> 
> Admitted
> 29   out of   139   Admitted
> 
> 
> 
> 12%
> 
> Waitlisted
> 17   out of   139   Waitlisted
> 
> 
> 
> 67%
> 
> *Not Admitted*
> 93   out of   139   Not Admitted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...


I have a hard time believing only 125 people apply to AFI Directing annually, though. That would give the program a 20% acceptance rate, which feels too high - unless I'm kidding myself and just want to feel special. 

Chris, is this pie chart the # of people who input info into Filmschool.org's database or are these numbers coming from AFI? What sample does it represent? Because if self-reported, there must be response bias - people who got in may be more likely to self-report.

user1234 is your math based on the pie chart Chris posted or something else?


----------



## Chris W

doritodog said:


> Chris, is this pie chart the # of people who input info into Filmschool.org's database or are these numbers coming from AFI? What sample does it represent? Because if self-reported, there must be response bias - people who got in may be more likely to self-report.


It's 100% from people on the site. While not a tremendously large sample YET alot of people add their Applications to the database before they get their results so it's not really response biased as much as you think.


----------



## Chris W

doritodog said:


> I have a hard time believing only 125 people apply to AFI Directing annually, though. That would give the program a 20% acceptance rate, which feels too high - unless I'm kidding myself and just want to feel special.


That data is not annual. It's tabulated from all the applications in our database from as far back as 2017. It'll only keep getting better in terms of data as more applications are added.


----------



## doritodog

Chris W said:


> That data is not annual. It's tabulated from all the applications in our database from as far back as 2017. It'll only keep getting better in terms of data as more applications are added.


Got it! That's what I was thinking, because I know AFI is very cagey about their admissions stats. Thank you for clarifying.

As an aside, personally I think all schools should be required to disclose admissions statistics. Many people pick schools because of their perceived exclusivity which could just be fabricated/good marketing on the part of the school.


----------



## Chris W

doritodog said:


> I know AFI is very cagey about their admissions stats.


Yes! That's why I built the database! So we can figure it out ourselves.  Assuming we get most people applying to add their applications which is of course the goal. 👍👍


----------



## user1234

doritodog said:


> I have a hard time believing only 125 people apply to AFI Directing annually, though. That would give the program a 20% acceptance rate, which feels too high - unless I'm kidding myself and just want to feel special.
> 
> Chris, is this pie chart the # of people who input info into Filmschool.org's database or are these numbers coming from AFI? What sample does it represent? Because if self-reported, there must be response bias - people who got in may be more likely to self-report.
> 
> user1234 is your math based on the pie chart Chris posted or something else?


Mine is simply based on the fact that if they are looking for 26 fellows. Admissions will want to double their prospective fellows by roughly  doubling that number, giving enough room for a waitlist to form in case some fellows don’t attend. Also I talked to an admission person at a different graduate film program.


----------



## doritodog

user1234 said:


> Mine is simply based on the fact that if they are looking for 26 fellows. Admissions will want to double their prospective fellows by roughly  doubling that number, giving enough room for a waitlist to form in case some fellows don’t attend. Also I talked to an admission person at a different graduate film program.


Oh, good thinking. This makes sense.


----------



## MissSophie

loon said:


> That is when they stop sending interview requests?


So I was told


----------



## MissSophie

loon said:


> Anyone else agonizing about the wait time? After I applied I sort of stopped caring and was like "actually, I don't want to go anymore" and after I got the interview notification I was like "Omg this is my dream all I want is to get it wow wow" 😆 The cost makes me very anxious though.  Does anyone know how many people who are interviewed actually get in? I saw on past threads that a lot were denied or waitlisted.


Congratulations are in order. I guess this confirms the fact that they are still sending interview requests.


----------



## Sushi81

:-(


----------



## Sushi81

I haven't heard anything from AFI yet regarding Directing application. Should I start thinking about my app for next year??? :-( so bummed I haven't interviewed. I feel like everything I have done has been terrible... I am so late on this website too :-/


----------



## user1234

Sushi81 said:


> I haven't heard anything from AFI yet regarding Directing application. Should I start thinking about my app for next year??? :-( so bummed I haven't interviewed. I feel like everything I have done has been terrible... I am so late on this website too :-/


Don't give up! Especially on yourself! Losing faith in yourself is one of the hardest things to go through. You got this! Keep on making anything and everything. My favorite podcast to listen to on Spotify is called Make Art Not Content. Take a listen whenever you feel like this. It's super inspiring, for me at least.


----------



## loon

Sushi81 said:


> I haven't heard anything from AFI yet regarding Directing application. Should I start thinking about my app for next year??? :-( so bummed I haven't interviewed. I feel like everything I have done has been terrible... I am so late on this website too :-/


One thing I've heard my whole life is that it's "no, no, no until it's yes". Rejection is apart of the arts, and it hurts, but what's important is that you never reject yourself. Always keep going, and believe in yourself! I don't believe things are "bad" vs. "good"--often times, they're just not what a school/festival is looking for, or maybe the artist is not so experienced yet. And the more you create, the better you get. 

This is all stuff you probably already know, but just wanted to reiterate!


----------



## Bergmanbaby

Anyone want to discuss each other’s interviews? I feel like it was so long ago but i really want afi lol


----------



## user1234

Bergmanbaby said:


> Anyone want to discuss each other’s interviews? I feel like it was so long ago but i really want afi lol


I keep thinking back to what I said and I don’t understand what possessed me to say what I said 😅 I also feel like I didn’t get a chance to talk a whole lot now looking back.


----------



## colbarrios

I feel like my interview went okay? I also just feel like it was so hard to gauge. I was polite and friendly, and I think that it translated? Does anyone else just feel like it's hard to tell how it went? My interviewers were kind and I'm happy I had the opportunity, but I do look back on it being like I legitimately don't know what'll happen.


----------



## Bergmanbaby

Who did y’all have? I had Adam and Laura


----------



## colbarrios

Bergmanbaby said:


> Who did y’all have? I had Adam and Laura


Amedeo and a grad student named Isabella


----------



## krbee

Mine seemed very engaged and like we were having a good time and they were even pretty outgoing so that makes me way more nervous. Because I’ve seen people say they thought it went really well and then they got rejected.


----------



## user1234

Have you all done a campus tour?


----------



## colbarrios

user1234 said:


> Have you all done a campus tour?


I did a few years ago, before the pandemic. I remember feeling really excited then.


----------



## user1234

colbarrios said:


> I did a few years ago, before the pandemic. I remember feeling really excited then.


Same here! I did a night tour but would really like to see it during the day.


----------



## Bergmanbaby

How did you guys like the facilities?


----------



## user1234

Bergmanbaby said:


> How did you guys like the facilities?


I liked it a lot it felt familiar because my undergraduate college had a similar set up. I do feel that the sound mixing rooms are smaller at least from what I was able to see. With that being said AFI is a dream school for me


----------



## lskel

Oooh this is helpful info to know! One of the cons I’ve read about AFI is that their equipment/gear is not so great, especially considering how expensive and highly regarded the school is, and in comparison to other popular LA film schools. Am hoping to tour and check it out for myself if I get in (I interviewed for the editing program) but appreciate all your thoughts after having toured yourselves!


----------



## colbarrios

Bergmanbaby said:


> How did you guys like the facilities?


I wish I remembered more tbh, but from what I do I remember that it was pretty great in terms of what camera and lighting packages you could get (especially so for Thesis films.) There’s obviously the pretty large sound stage too, which is really nice and I think they really encourage fellows to shoot there. 

I’ve heard mixed things about USC’s, which is a shame, but I think AFI’s is pretty top notch.


----------



## user1234

colbarrios said:


> I wish I remembered more tbh, but from what I do I remember that it was pretty great in terms of what camera and lighting packages you could get (especially so for Thesis films.) There’s obviously the pretty large sound stage too, which is really nice and I think they really encourage fellows to shoot there.
> 
> I’ve heard mixed things about USC’s, which is a shame, but I think AFI’s is pretty top notch.


Because of the night tour I wasn’t able to see their camera equipment. Do you mind sharing what they had?


----------



## lskel

colbarrios said:


> I wish I remembered more tbh, but from what I do I remember that it was pretty great in terms of what camera and lighting packages you could get (especially so for Thesis films.) There’s obviously the pretty large sound stage too, which is really nice and I think they really encourage fellows to shoot there.
> 
> I’ve heard mixed things about USC’s, which is a shame, but I think AFI’s is pretty top notch.


That's great to hear—thank you! Keeping my fingers crossed that we'll all be quite familiar with the gear in oh, say, five months or so


----------



## user1234

lskel said:


> That's great to hear—thank you! Keeping my fingers crossed that we'll all be quite familiar with the gear in oh, say, five months or so


Yes!🙌🏽 hopefully we’ll be sharing acceptance letters within the next two weeks!


----------



## doritodog

How are you all staying sane while you wait?


----------



## user1234

doritodog said:


> How are you all staying sane while you wait?


Who said we were sane at all. Haha no but really just been watching Criterion Channel.


----------



## krbee

doritodog said:


> How are you all staying sane while you wait?


Wouldn't say I am! But hey, Monday the stress will be over one way or the other. I just wish we knew how many interviewed so we knew how good our chances are after interviewing.


----------



## chloedreams

doritodog said:


> How are you all staying sane while you wait?


I can't so that's why I was still awake last 4am. (Also because of tea.


----------



## andy_ma

Have some drink with friends last night until 2:30 AM in the morning. (I'm in Shanghai)

Finger crossed


----------



## arobase

the wait is getting hard
do you guys know at what time they usually send out the e-mails?


----------



## Yang Qian

arobase said:


> the wait is getting hard
> do you guys know at what time they usually send out the e-mails?


March 14th! freaking out 😨


----------



## It_movie

Do you prefer that you know the decision date first or not knowing the decision date first? I kind of like how they told you in advance when it would be out.


----------



## Yang Qian

It_movie said:


> Do you prefer that you know the decision date first or not knowing the decision date first? I kind of like how they told you in advance when it would be out.


Yeah, I like how AFI sents out decisions. I'm waiting anxiously for Columbia...


----------



## erikwolfman

arobase said:


> the wait is getting hard
> do you guys know at what time they usually send out the e-mails?


I've heard somewhere (and of course I can't find it now) that they send emails morning of the notification date. I'm sure they've typed up notifications last week and are hitting send in the morning. I'll post it if I can find it!


----------



## doritodog

chloedreams said:


> I can't so that's why I was still awake last 4am. (Also because of tea.





andy_ma said:


> Have some drink with friends last night until 2:30 AM in the morning. (I'm in Shanghai)
> 
> Finger crossed


Yup, me too. Just been hanging out with friends until I fall asleep basically. I don't like that I'm wishing away the time but it's so hard to stay present!


----------



## Bergmanbaby

How are we going to fall asleep tonight lol


----------



## colbarrios

Bergmanbaby said:


> How are we going to fall asleep tonight lol


I’m gonna have to take something to go to sleep lol.


----------



## loon

doritodog said:


> How are you all staying sane while you wait?


Idk if I am? lol. It's been a bit of a roller coaster for me. After I applied I stopped caring because I didn't think I'd get in, then when I got the interview I was like "whoah I want this so bad!!!" and now I've calmed down a lot again. 

The way I see it, if I don't get in, then I can dodge 180k in debt. That seems pretty appealing lol. But if I do get in, I'll have some really big decisions to make. I've pretty much just already told myself I haven't gotten in so I can ease my nerves (see, very sane haha). Fingers crossed. 

And good luck to you all!!


----------



## filmguy899

hey


----------



## user1234

I actually turned off all my Gmail notifications so that I wouldn’t be checking it every couple seconds tomorrow . Also, does anyone know the time they’ll send them out?


----------



## Bergmanbaby

I think it’s usually around 10 am pacific time


----------



## user1234

Sending everyone good luck🍀 and good vibes💫


----------



## arobase

i'm anxious for the first time... good luck to everyone


----------



## lalalind

Just got my rejection letter. I'm feeling pretty okay and hoping for an acceptance from CalArts! Good luck everyone <3


----------



## krbee

Waitlisted!


----------



## lalalind

krbee said:


> Waitlisted!


Congrats!


----------



## filmguy899

full rejection, after interview that went super well, with reference from AFI alumni


----------



## user1234

This is insane. I got in.


----------



## filmguy899

user1234 said:


> This is insane. I got in.


Congrats!!!! can you share your work with us?!


----------



## loon

user1234 said:


> This is insane. I got in.


Congratulations!! I also got in. We should chat lol


----------



## loon

filmguy899 said:


> full rejection, after interview that went super well, with reference from AFI alumni


Shoot, that is a bummer, I am sorry. I think it's so unpredictable. I honestly did not think my interview went that well and I processed that I would not get in. Do they pull names from a hat or something?? There is always next year.


----------



## loon

krbee said:


> Waitlisted!


Congrats!


----------



## Bergmanbaby

I got rejected too after a really good interview. I think that after the interview it needs to be a unanimous decision from the committee so even if it went well it’s still not a sign of anything I guess lol


----------



## colbarrios

I got in too! Congrats to everyone else who got in.


----------



## loon

colbarrios said:


> I got in too! Congrats to everyone else who got in.


Congrats!! I wonder how many are in the cohort


----------



## erikwolfman

Rejected outright. Not really sure what else I could do seeing as I've made a feature and I thought my interview went well. Don't think I'll apply again next year because I was really proud of my application. Congrats to everyone who got in!


----------



## andy_ma

Accepted. I am in Shanghai, 1:21AM in the morning now.  

By the way, I used to be a software engineer. I got a bachelor's degree in physics and a master's degree in computer science. Two years ago I decided to become a director and started my filmmaking career. So, don't lose hope, everything could happen.

Next step, LA.


----------



## user1234

filmguy899 said:


> Congrats!!!! can you share your work with us?!


Would love to just PM me and I'll share it with you.


----------



## colbarrios

loon said:


> Congrats!! I wonder how many are in the cohort


They accept 24, I believe!


----------



## krbee

Yeah I guess I have to hope somehow some people decline admission! They said the waitlist isn’t numerical so I assume it’s case by case. Whoever they let in off the waitlist depends on who turns down admissions. Maybe they don’t want a bunch of similar filmmakers or something like that!


----------



## Lu Li

Congrats! I'm in, but I'm in the Editing program!


----------



## filmguy899

erikwolfman said:


> Rejected outright. Not really sure what else I could do seeing as I've made a feature and I thought my interview went well. Don't think I'll apply again next year because I was really proud of my application. Congrats to everyone who got in!


congrats on making a feature, that's huge. Maybe they don't think you need film school since you are doing it! What is your feature called?


----------



## loon

filmguy899 said:


> congrats on making a feature, that's huge. Maybe they don't think you need film school since you are doing it! What is your feature called?


That is huge, lol. Yeah I've heard a lot of film schools may reject because the applicant is over-qualified!


----------



## User915

andy_ma said:


> Accepted. I am in Shanghai, 1:21AM in the morning now.
> 
> By the way, I used to be a software engineer. I got a bachelor's degree in physics and a master's degree in computer science. Two years ago I decided to become a director and started my filmmaking career. So, don't lose hope, everything could happen.
> 
> Next step, LA.


Congrats! I just got my rejection letter from AFI, but got accepted by USC and still waiting for NYU and Calarts. btw, im in China as well. Your background is really interesting, if you dont mind share about your experience/work etc, please PM me or sth? im new to the forum, have no idea where can you PM someone LOL!
anyway, wish you all the best in AFI!


----------



## arobase

I got in! Do you know anything about the AFI scolarship ? How do we know if we got it or not?

I'm sorry to those who didn't get it, but don't forget that plenty made it without film school, really


----------



## zachmorrison2go

Very lucky and grateful to say that I got admitted - Cinematography fellow here, currently based in Austin, TX! Happy to connect with anyone who'd like to chat before the fall semester kicks off or for anybody who maybe this year wasn't their year and would like to still connect!


----------



## colbarrios

arobase said:


> I got in! Do you know anything about the AFI scolarship ? How do we know if we got it or not?
> 
> I'm sorry to those who didn't get it, but don't forget that plenty made it without film school, really


In the acceptance email they mention that they’ll send that info later this week.


----------



## simon_g

accepted for cinematography!


----------



## loon

colbarrios said:


> In the acceptance email they mention that they’ll send that info later this week.


My decision to attend may be based on that alone 🙀 I'm nervous because I hear they don't tend to give as much aid as some other schools.


----------



## Umie13

Hey all! 

I've been accepted into the Screenwriting programme! I'm super excited and wanted to congratulate all of you whom I would potentially see in the fall. 

Feel free to reach out to me and connect!


----------



## ScriptToScreenDream

Got the official rejection email today. But that's not a surprise because I didn't get an interview. Oh well. Congrats to everyone who got in or got waitlisted!


----------



## erikwolfman

filmguy899 said:


> congrats on making a feature, that's huge. Maybe they don't think you need film school since you are doing it! What is your feature called?


Thank you, you're kind! It's called Summer Nights and it's ending its festival run now. Feel free to PM me if you want to watch it, happy to share!


----------



## erikwolfman

zachmorrison2go said:


> Very lucky and grateful to say that I got admitted - Cinematography fellow here, currently based in Austin, TX! Happy to connect with anyone who'd like to chat before the fall semester kicks off or for anybody who maybe this year wasn't their year and would like to still connect!


I've worked with Zach before and you guys are going to want him on every project! One of the best DPs I know. Dibs him as fast as you can!


----------



## forthemose

accepted into production!! so so so stoked and can't believe it. currently in san diego, was in brooklyn prior. can't wait to meet everyone and would love to connect too


----------



## Chris W

user1234 said:


> This is insane. I got in.





loon said:


> Congratulations!! I also got in. We should chat lol





colbarrios said:


> I got in too! Congrats to everyone else who got in.





andy_ma said:


> Accepted. I am in Shanghai, 1:21AM in the morning now.
> 
> By the way, I used to be a software engineer. I got a bachelor's degree in physics and a master's degree in computer science. Two years ago I decided to become a director and started my filmmaking career. So, don't lose hope, everything could happen.
> 
> Next step, LA.





Lu Li said:


> Congrats! I'm in, but I'm in the Editing program!





arobase said:


> I got in! Do you know anything about the AFI scolarship ? How do we know if we got it or not?
> 
> I'm sorry to those who didn't get it, but don't forget that plenty made it without film school, really





zachmorrison2go said:


> Very lucky and grateful to say that I got admitted - Cinematography fellow here, currently based in Austin, TX! Happy to connect with anyone who'd like to chat before the fall semester kicks off or for anybody who maybe this year wasn't their year and would like to still connect!





simon_g said:


> cinematography





forthemose said:


> accepted into production!! so so so stoked and can't believe it. currently in san diego, was in brooklyn prior. can't wait to meet everyone and would love to connect too


Congrats everyone! That's awesome.

Private AFI forum is here:



			https://www.filmschool.org/forums/afi-private-forum.144/
		


And page to join is here:



			PRIVATE CLUB - AFI
		


Start a new thread for this year's accepted applicants there.


----------



## Chris W

Everyone please be sure to add your Applications to our application database so we can improve our acceptance data and help other applicants.






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org
				




If you have any questions on how to add your application or suggestions on how to make the database better please let me know.


----------



## user1234

Have you all reviewed your financial aid packages? I just got mine. I’m so sad 😭


----------



## simon_g

user1234 said:


> Have you all reviewed your financial aid packages? I just got mine. I’m so sad 😭


I didn’t get mine yet, you got an email about it?


----------



## user1234

simon_g said:


> I didn’t get mine yet, you got an email about it?


I did🥺 not exactly what I pictured. I am still extremely grateful though honestly.


----------



## loon

user1234 said:


> Have you all reviewed your financial aid packages? I just got mine. I’m so sad 😭


I did!!! I'm so sad too, I don't know how i'll make this possible. Still very grateful though. We should DM


----------



## andy_ma

Do you have an AFI 2022 fellow facebook or WhatsApp group? I think we should make one, don't we?


----------



## user1234

andy_ma said:


> Do you have an AFI 2022 fellow facebook or WhatsApp group? I think we should make one, don't we?


there's private forums for AFI on here I think


----------



## lskel

loon said:


> I did!!! I'm so sad too, I don't know how i'll make this possible. Still very grateful though. We should DM



I feeeeeeeel you. Out of context, $10k is SO much money to me. But against $100k a year, woof. Grateful, yes, but also wondering how in the world I’m going to fund this. Does anyone have any more clarity on scholarships through the school? I was under the impression that there are a small handful of full tuition scholarships available and that everyone else gets $10k/year but maybe that’s not the case? Wish there was a little more transparency about it all.


----------



## colbarrios

lskel said:


> I feeeeeeeel you. Out of context, $10k is SO much money to me. But against $100k a year, woof. Grateful, yes, but also wondering how in the world I’m going to fund this. Does anyone have any more clarity on scholarships through the school? I was under the impression that there are a small handful of full tuition scholarships available and that everyone else gets $10k/year but maybe that’s not the case? Wish there was a little more transparency about it all.


I feel you. I think there’s a general sentiment that they expect fellows to pull out loans. Which, for some people works and for others it doesn’t. I still haven’t heard anything about scholarships yet, so I hope I’m at least offered something haha.


----------



## lskel

colbarrios said:


> I feel you. I think there’s a general sentiment that they expect fellows to pull out loans. Which, for some people works and for others it doesn’t. I still haven’t heard anything about scholarships yet, so I hope I’m at least offered something haha.


Fingers crossed you get the big monies! 🤞🤞


----------



## cmin123

Heyyy I got in too! I am so happy! wanted to share that on monday already but couldnt find this thread lmao. So what is the financial package?  Is that about Scholarship? And would love to join a whatsapp group!
I also got into NYU today but I think I'll stick to AFI or whoever offers a scholarship! I'm sorry about everyone who didnt get in but tbh I was rejected from all 5 schools in Germany. Sometimes I feel it's just not the right timing or there was a reason why it didnt work. For me it was to get accepted here 1 year later


----------



## loon

lskel said:


> I feeeeeeeel you. Out of context, $10k is SO much money to me. But against $100k a year, woof. Grateful, yes, but also wondering how in the world I’m going to fund this. Does anyone have any more clarity on scholarships through the school? I was under the impression that there are a small handful of full tuition scholarships available and that everyone else gets $10k/year but maybe that’s not the case? Wish there was a little more transparency about it all.


Yes i feel great to get 10k, but man, how will I come up with the extra 170k in tuition and living expenses? Having that in loans is terrifying and a massive burden. So excited to get in. I'm just thinking more and more about the cost!!


----------



## Chris W

user1234 said:


> there's private forums for AFI on here I think


Here's the thread in the private forum:



			https://www.filmschool.org/threads/afi%E2%AD%90%EF%B8%8F-2022-intake.30597/post-191842


----------



## boilingcrappy

I got in with editing emphasis.


----------



## arobase

I share the cost anxiety with you all. I got a small scholarship too and I'm also wondering how much they give out, and how many students didn't get anything at all... Expecting students to pull out loans is an American thing I'm guessing lol. Down for a WhatsApp group  too!


----------



## colbarrios

Didn't get any scholarship 😬, not sure how I'll be able to afford it. Maybe I don't understand loans enough as I've never needed to take them out for school, but idk I'll be able to pay $1400 a month once I graduate.


----------



## Chris W

boilingcrappy said:


> I got in with editing emphasis.





arobase said:


> I share the cost anxiety with you all. I got a small scholarship too and I'm also wondering how much they give out, and how many students didn't get anything at all... Expecting students to pull out loans is an American thing I'm guessing lol. Down for a WhatsApp group  too!





colbarrios said:


> Didn't get any scholarship 😬, not sure how I'll be able to afford it. Maybe I don't understand loans enough as I've never needed to take them out for school, but idk I'll be able to pay $1400 a month once I graduate.


Congrats everyone!

*IMPORTANT:* Please update our add your applications to our database. This is *VERY important* as it helps us get more accurate acceptance data for each program. This helps you and helps future applicants. Please add and update your applications when you can. If you have questions on how to do this please let me know.

https://www.filmschool.org/applications/add


----------



## lskel

colbarrios said:


> Didn't get any scholarship 😬, not sure how I'll be able to afford it. Maybe I don't understand loans enough as I've never needed to take them out for school, but idk I'll be able to pay $1400 a month once I graduate.


If I end up going, I'll be entering the program with a heap of student loan debt from my last degree (we love the USAmerican education system! what a deal!). I wouldn't take any financial advice from me, a Taurus who loves spending money I don't have but can't stop because *it's in the stars*, but feel free to DM me and I can tell you a little bit about my federal student loan experience thus far! The tl;dr is that 1) you can apply for an income-driven repayment plan, which means when you leave school and are making less money, you pay a percentage of your income versus a fixed monthly sum you may or may not have. Interest still accrues during that time because of course it does. Then, when you become the next David Lynch with your fancy AFI degree, you can move out of that repayment plan and make it all go away with the snap of your very wealthy fingers. 2) If you go the loan route, federal >> private. All loans suck, but private loans can be especially predatory. 

**This is not financial advice. I am not a financial advisor and don't really know what I'm talking about, just what I've personally experienced. Have a glorious day.**


----------



## lskel

lskel said:


> If I end up going, I'll be entering the program with a heap of student loan debt from my last degree (we love the USAmerican education system! what a deal!). I wouldn't take any financial advice from me, a Taurus who loves spending money I don't have but can't stop because *it's in the stars*, but feel free to DM me and I can tell you a little bit about my federal student loan experience thus far! The tl;dr is that 1) you can apply for an income-driven repayment plan, which means when you leave school and are making less money, you pay a percentage of your income versus a fixed monthly sum you may or may not have. Interest still accrues during that time because of course it does. Then, when you become the next David Lynch with your fancy AFI degree, you can move out of that repayment plan and make it all go away with the snap of your very wealthy fingers. 2) If you go the loan route, federal >> private. All loans suck, but private loans can be especially predatory.
> 
> **This is not financial advice. I am not a financial advisor and don't really know what I'm talking about, just what I've personally experienced. Have a glorious day.**



I should note that my only experience is with domestic federal loans, specifically Federal Direct Unsubsidized Loans (which went towards tuition) and Federal Direct Grad Plus Loans (which went towards cost of living), both of which were amounts determined by the school's estimated cost of attendance. I have no experience with loans as an international student, sorry! If you are a domestic student and are relying on loans but have not yet filled out your FAFSA, do so asap!

Another #GradLifeHotTip—if you are currently uninsured, or will be losing your health insurance upon moving to CA (or whichever state you end up attending school in), apply for the state's Medicaid as soon as you can! (Probably just need to send a copy of your lease as proof of address, or if you're crashing with friends, a letter from that resident...depends on the state.) Unless I'm mistaken, AFI doesn't offer health insurance to students and healthcare in the U.S. is a racket, so get that coverage. I'm pretty sure you can apply for Medi-Cal (CA's Medicaid) as an international student on a visa, too—at least that's what my *very* brief Google search shows. Having Illinois Medicaid while in grad school in Chicago was a lifesaver! (Also went to a conservatory program there, which allowed for no time to work outside, so my lack of income meant I qualified for Medicaid. Illinois' system is not super user-friendly and is generally swamped, so if you're headed to DePaul or Columbia College, apply as soon as you can and be persistent because your "paperwork" can get lost in the shuffle.) And if your school does provide students with healthcare coverage, glory glory hallelujah, and ignore all of this.  /End Unsolicited Advice


----------



## cmin123

Hey what kind of options are there for international students who didn't get a scholarship? I dont know how I'm gonna be able to even pay the deposit money at this point...


----------



## arobase

cmin123 said:


> Hey what kind of options are there for international students who didn't get a scholarship? I dont know how I'm gonna be able to even pay the deposit money at this point...


I was told that schools may say it's not possible to have a side job, but most people do anyway in the US because college is so unaffordable


----------



## lskel

arobase said:


> I was told that schools may say it's not possible to have a side job, but most people do anyway in the US because college is so unaffordable


I talked to Robert (co-head of editing) about this last week. It is possible to work a *very* part-time job while in school, but it’d be more like gas/grocery money (which is better than nothing!), than anything substantial that you could put towards tuition. For example, there’s a cafe in the school you could work at. I think he said the name was Espresso Obsesso? Or you could babysit or find a similar job that allows you to work a few hours around your school schedule. 

I got an MFA in Acting (going back for more bc I LOVE debt, and also, hi! hire me!) from a similarly structured conservatory program. I was at school for classes/rehearsal/production pretty much every day 9a-11p and sometimes as early as 6:30a bc I worked a front desk reception job. It was only 8 hours a week and some weeks 0 hours bc my school schedule didn’t allow for it. I get the impression AFI is just as intense. So yes, it is possible to get a job, but it’d be very few hours a week, and more like pocket change than tuition level income.


----------



## lskel

Also emailed Robin to ask when we’d get our financial aid packages (bc this will determine whether or not I can swing AFI) and she said, “The financial aid award notifications will be sent out this week.”


----------



## loon

lskel said:


> Also emailed Robin to ask when we’d get our financial aid packages (bc this will determine whether or not I can swing AFI) and she said, “The financial aid award notifications will be sent out this week.”


That's strange! I got mine last week.


----------



## lskel

loon said:


> That's strange! I got mine last week.


Oh wild! I got my scholarship award last week, but not my financial aid package (what comes back from the FAFSA). Did you already get both?


----------



## loon

lskel said:


> Oh wild! I got my scholarship award last week, but not my financial aid package (what comes back from the FAFSA). Did you already get both?


Oh! No, I got just my scholarship. So FAFSA award letters should be coming next week? Do you know by what date?


----------



## lskel

loon said:


> Oh! No, I got just my scholarship. So FAFSA award letters should be coming next week? Do you know by what date?


Robin said this week! But I have no specifics, sadly.


----------



## loon

Okay thanks for letting me know!


----------



## lskel

loon said:


> Okay thanks for letting me know!


You bet!


----------



## loon

lskel said:


> You bet!


Hey do you mind if I DM you? This loan stuff is confusing.


----------



## lskel

loon said:


> Hey do you mind if I DM you? This loan stuff is confusing.


Def do not mind at all. It’s incredibly confusing. The USAmerican education system is so fun! 🙃


----------



## erikwolfman

Hey everyone! While I didn't get into AFI, my fiancee and I are still wanting to move to LA. If anyone wants to potentially live with us and our cat near the Los Feliz/Glendale area, send me a message!


----------



## Lavan

anyone have experience applying for a deferral？


----------



## Chris W

Lavan said:


> anyone have experience applying for a deferral？


Check out part 2 of our interview with AFI... I don't think they do deferrals anymore.














 How to Get Into AFI: Exclusive Advice From the Admissions Office (Part 2)


					Exclusively for our Supporting Members, this is the second part of our 2.5 hour interview with the AFI Admissions Office. 

FilmSchool.org is 100% advertisement free so without our Supporting Members, in-depth articles and interviews like this one would not be possible. Supporting Members also...
				


Alexa P.
Apr 7, 2021
Comments: 1
Category: Supporting Member Exclusives


----------



## cmin123

Hey guys! I also didnt get a scholarship and was wondering if other international students are facing the same financial problem.. are there any kind of whatsapp groups or something?


----------



## cmin123

Lavan said:


> anyone have experience applying for a deferral？


I havent but was thinking about it too!


----------



## arobase

Hi there, I dm'd you my phone number. Let's make a whatsapp group. 
I have no other choice than to apply for a loan and as many scholarships as possible. I have an appointment with my bank later today, I'm a bit nervous


----------



## katiebonnie

Lavan said:


> anyone have experience applying for a deferral？





cmin123 said:


> I havent but was thinking about it too!


Hey both! Just thought I'd drop on here because I was accepted last year (screenwriting) and they "absolutely do not under any circumstances" offer deferrals I'm afraid - believe me I BEGGED. 

*However, I will say that I ended up being the 0.000001% exception as I had a medical emergency and was admitted to hospital 5 days before I was meant to travel and then needed ongoing medical care so there was no way I could've gone. The deferral was a really long process, even after I submitted pictures of my medical record etc. They had to take it to the board, put my case forward and then send me the outcome. They ended up offering me a deferral for this year but I'm not attending though as I literally couldn't afford it. I'm an international so didn't qualify for the FAFSA, didn't get any scholarship and the majority of the scholarships they sent through weren't running due to the impact from covid.

Sorry I can't give better news 😕


----------



## Chris W

Yes I can verify they don't do referrals. They mention that in our interview with AFI:














 How to Get Into AFI: Exclusive Advice From the Admissions Office (Part 1)


					Ask anyone about where to go to film school, and you’re bound to hear the American Film Institute Conservatory. First established in 1967, AFI is world renowned for producing pioneers and trailblazers in the film industry. In 2020, the Hollywood Reporter ranked AFI as the top film school in...
				


Alexa P.
Apr 7, 2021








5.00 star(s)


			1 ratings
		


Reviews: 1
Category: Admissions Dept. Interviews



















 How to Get Into AFI: Exclusive Advice From the Admissions Office (Part 2)


					Exclusively for our Supporting Members, this is the second part of our 2.5 hour interview with the AFI Admissions Office. 

FilmSchool.org is 100% advertisement free so without our Supporting Members, in-depth articles and interviews like this one would not be possible. Supporting Members also...
				


Alexa P.
Apr 7, 2021
Comments: 1
Category: Supporting Member Exclusives






@katiebonnie sorry to hear that you couldn't go and I hope you're feeling better.


----------



## Umie13

katiebonnie said:


> Hey both! Just thought I'd drop on here because I was accepted last year (screenwriting) and they "absolutely do not under any circumstances" offer deferrals I'm afraid - believe me I BEGGED.
> 
> *However, I will say that I ended up being the 0.000001% exception as I had a medical emergency and was admitted to hospital 5 days before I was meant to travel and then needed ongoing medical care so there was no way I could've gone. The deferral was a really long process, even after I submitted pictures of my medical record etc. They had to take it to the board, put my case forward and then send me the outcome. They ended up offering me a deferral for this year but I'm not attending though as I literally couldn't afford it. I'm an international so didn't qualify for the FAFSA, didn't get any scholarship and the majority of the scholarships they sent through weren't running due to the impact from covid.
> 
> Sorry I can't give better news 😕


I hope you're feeling better also.

It would've been great to see one from home at AFI


----------



## Sam

Hi everyone
And a belated congratulations on your acceptance!
Did any of you get a chance to attend AFI info session?!


----------



## user1234

Sam said:


> Hi everyone
> And a belated congratulations on your acceptance!
> Did any of you get a chance to attend AFI info session?!


Yes, I did.


----------



## Sam

user1234 said:


> Yes, I did.


I wasn’t able to attend. Is it possible to tell me what they said?! I mean the highlights!


----------



## cmin123

Sam said:


> I wasn’t able to attend. Is it possible to tell me what they said?! I mean the highlights!


Войдите на Facebook we created this facebook group come join here


----------



## Sam

great! thanks for letting me know😊


cmin123 said:


> Войдите на Facebook we created this facebook group come join here
> 
> 
> cmin123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Войдите на Facebook we created this facebook group come join here
Click to expand...


----------



## Chris W

If any Fall 2022 applicants have made films at AFI yet... please consider adding them to our student film section so that current applicants can see what types of films they'll be making at AFI.  See the section below:






						Student Films
					

What will you do while at Film School? See these Student Films made while at various Film Programs



					www.filmschool.org


----------

